# Lim and beyond...



## Captain NeMo (Apr 10, 2005)

*Prolouge: A mundane bandit attack...*

The nation of Endelhast isn't the most pleasant or stable area. Whilst it's instablity may only be political (as opposed to it's neighbor, Quain's physical instability) it is nonetheless a dangerous place. Bandit raids, peasant riots, skirmishes between noble armies, beasts best left unamed and all manner of recent diseases add up to one thing: your typical pseudo-medieval nation. One of those problems in particular has led the business woman Cora Barrelrunner to seek help from adventurers.

A recent delivery on the way to the predominantly gnomish town of Nemshack was recently waylaid by a few thugs near Darkbranch forest. The item was, of course, being delivered by a messenger from the Turqoise Horses, the rising all-halfling delivery and message service quite popular with the richer residents of Endelhast for their confidentiality. The halfling lad who was on his way to his destination was beaten and left on the roadside by the bandits who took his parcel and ran off into the woods with it. Soon after he regained consciousness he ran towards the nearby village of Lim and made preperations to inform Cora of this.

Now, just under a week later Cora has sent town criers and messengers to every village in the province of Gemmel to search for potential adventuers willing to take on a host of bandits and retrieve the item in question. It's unknown why exactly a item that is supposedly so valuable as to warrant a recovery team was sent by a lowly messenger boy, but the minds of halflings and the wealthy are said to be nearly as complex as a human woman's. 

Whilst waiting for replies to her call, she has stayed in the village of Lim. Miss Barrelrunner had agreed to sponsor a festival to celebrate the holiday of New Bloom, and judging by the pavilons, actors, jugglers, horses and other lively groups in the area recently she has spent a small fortune in coin. Perhaps such a festival will attract the heroic sorts she is looking for?

_Well, that's the prolouge. Despite my better instincts, I'm going to try a story hour for my underway campaign. Next up will be a bit detailing the heroes of this adventure. I hope my first attempt at both DM'ing a D&D campaign and writing a story-hour here will go well..._


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 10, 2005)

*The Noble Band of Heroes*

Also in Lim in time for the festival are my band of heroes; a odd group, ranging from the daughter of a paladin with a love for fighting to a ditzy bard from a foreign land and a spellthief trained by a organization in Endeldor. They seem to be getting on, or perhaps it's the gold talking?  

Bren is a bard with the wanderlust in her. An oddball of her tribe, the gypsy-like Morderre are travelers at heart but very much keep themselves to themselves. She had always been different, and found the simple men of her tribe to be too eager to settle down and start families without any nod to excitement or adventure. Naturally when they stopped off in a border town in Quain she did not wait to run off and get into trouble with a dangerous conjurer who lived there. She was shamed and ended up leaving her tribe to wander the world and so she eventually ended up in the little village of Lim with the hopes of showing off her abillity in the festival.

Crystal meanwhile is a natural archer with a talent for fletching. She grew up in the north in a small, chaotic town with a benevolent mayor and was raised by an elf as her adopted father. Soon after her coming of age she made her goodbyes to the home she loved to gain renown as an archer and meet creatures of myth and childhood rhymes.

Dor was of noble birth and grew up in the political maelstrom that is Endeldor. Just one of the many aristocrat families vying for power his parents were the victims of murder due to a bad move resulting in them making some powerful enemies. Since then, he has learned the ways of the spellthief and vowed to learn of his noble house's demise. He is somewhat dark natured and can be cynical, but is also a bit of a roguish lad with a knack for getting rather interesting tidbits of information in between the usual local gossip...

Lydia, Lydia-the bastard daughter of a paladin caught at his weakest. her stepfather and mother are not particularly close to her. Her four step-brothers are highly protective of her, however, and she maintains frequent contact with them via letters and occasional visits inbetween her travels. She was born in the town of Riverkeep which lies on the mouth of the river Sarn and is essential for the protection of the empire. Here she learned the ways of the sword from her older brothers despite her step-father's best wishes. Due to the uneasy relationship she maintained with him she ended up leaving and making her own way. Her regular contact with her brother Milc has alerted her to her mother and father's plight as a strange disease has hit them which has sent them in slow decline.

A half-elven wizard who specialises in evocation, Noa was tought magic by a kind-hearted wizard whom took her in as a young child. Her real parents were a human wanderer and an elf whom through circumstances most unfortunate left her as an orphan. She travelled with the elderly mage for 11 years before his time ended and she was left a spellbook as a parting gift. Continuing with the past traditions of her life she has continued travelling until she found her way into a vilalge called Lim.

_There you go, the heroes. 4 girls, 1 guy; a wizard, a spell thief, two fighters and a bard. Most are chaotic, but most are also pretty accustomed to wandering about the place so I guess it fits. I'll get the first bit of the campaign so far up soon-hopefully my retelling of it won't suck too much. _


----------

